
Angular 4.3 Now Available - janober
http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2017/07/angular-43-now-available.html
======
kirinan
I know Angular is an easy framework to crap on for frontend developers, but I
love Angular. Im a Python/Java developer and much prefer all inclusive
frameworks like Django/Flask/Dropwizard over the micro frameworks like
Flask/Spring that have great ecosystems but need to be pieced together. I
realize I never use "Best in Breed" libraries and am usually forced to use
whatever is built in but I don't mind because I get shit done. I really love
the fact that I install Angular and BOOM I have everything I need to build an
amazing application. Even better, with Angular CLI I can quickly bootstrap a
frontend. If I use NGPrime, which is an open source component library, I can
even quicker build an MVP. That combined with Django feels like super powers
for building applications.

~~~
mbell
I'm wildly confused by your comment, Dropwizard is 'all inclusive' but Spring
is a micro-framework? Flask is both?

~~~
kirinan
Spring is as micro as Java gets. Probably not a great example but its the best
one I could think of at the time of the comment. Flask is a singular framework
that has an ecosystem around it with plugins/extensions.

~~~
mbell
> Spring is as micro as Java gets.

Dropwizard was created as the minimalist counter point to Spring/EE.

------
tannhaeuser
Generational churn in the web front end framework space is a phenomenon
deserving special examination.

Just 2-4 years ago, Angular skills were in high demand, only to be completely
replaced by React & Co. I'm not complaining, much preferring React's model
over Angular's decorator and type heavy one which is too Java/JEE-ish for my
taste.

But what makes frontenders so confident they've found the holy grail at the
height of a hype cycle every single time? Is it a sales story to better market
one's skills? Is it a consequence of a young developer's mind trying to
ascertain himself/herself and become part of a group of like-minded people?

Because rationality seems not always a given when it comes to web dev. I've
seen React projects which, frankly, were trivial to make using just basic
Javascript and DOM techniques, plus maybe some jquery. But the developers
absolutely wanted to pad their resumes with React above everything else.

~~~
sjellis
I think that it's always worth remembering the iceberg effect when we talk
about trends: the silent majority of developers don't comment on HN or Reddit,
don't answer questions on Stack Overflow, don't publish code on GitHub, and
are using the same un-hip stacks year-on-year (Java, C#, PHP, maybe Rails,
jQuery or Angular).

The C# developers that I have spoken to have used Angular for years, like
TypeScript, and reach for Angular + TS by default, rather than React + ES6/7\.
Plenty of Rails developers stick with jQuery, maybe with some CoffeeScript:
Rails only "modernized" their JS stack a few months ago.

~~~
timrichard
The last StackOverflow survey showed a much greater dev mindshare for Angular
than React, so I'm not sure where the grandparent gets "completely replaced by
React & Co"... unless going by HN/Reddit memes/buzz.

------
paradite
I don't understand why Google has to depreciate something so low level as http
client in their frameworks.

I've already had enough mess with Android, now the trend comes to Angular.
Even after a complete re-write of AngularJS, they still have to do this.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32153318/httpclient-
wont...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32153318/httpclient-wont-import-
in-android-studio)

------
Syntaf
I'm pretty bummed they removed /deep/ , which was a pretty damn useful feature
for overriding library css. Guess I won't be upgrading to 4.3 now

Just another step in ensuring Angular will be the most overengineered frontend
framework on the web _sigh_.

~~~
buu700
It hasn't been removed (as far as the changelog says), just deprecated, and
with good reason. From the relevant commit message:

 _- /deep/ is deprecated [as a web standard] and being removed from Chrome_

 _- >>> is semantically invalid in a stylesheet_

 _\- sass will no longer support either in any version of sass_

That said, it seems that the immediate replacement (::ng-deep) is _also_
deprecated? I get that the decision is mostly out of Angular's hands, but that
sucks.

------
miiiiiike
I like Angular 4 but I’ve been having a hard time finding people to take over
an ng2 project. My guess is that in a year people will come around.
mike(at)edition(dot)io if anyone is looking in the meantime.

------
sheeshkebab
Anyone using this? (Or I guess any angular > 1.x)

~~~
Syntaf
Angular4 is pretty awesome and I definitely vouch for it over 1.X. I Find 1.x
pretty ugly and un-fun to write but 2/4 is pretty clean.

------
tanilama
Where is Angular 3?

~~~
hanspragt
They had a router package in angular 2 which had 3 as it major version number.
To sync all version numbers, they decided the next version would be 4.

[http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/12/ok-let-me-explain-
its-...](http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/12/ok-let-me-explain-its-going-to-
be.html)

------
nkkollaw
People are still using Angular, after version 2 was unexplicably incompatible
with v.1..?

~~~
ketralnis
I don't understand the mentality behind "people are still using _____?"
comments. What are you trying to communicate here?

~~~
nkkollaw
I was just genuinely wondering if many people still use Angular, since I don't
see it mentioned it that much anymore.

